# A Quick Weekend Herp Again



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 25, 2013)

So went herping on the weekend again. 

Just a few fairly common reptiles, photographed two of the little brown skinks because I needed better shots of them. 




Saiphos equalis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Lampropholis delicata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lampropholis delicata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Lampropholis delicata by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Saw a few frogs, photographed the ones I didn't have good pics of yet. 



Crinia signifera by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Mixophyes balbus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Mixophyes balbus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Mixophyes balbus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Mixophyes balbus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


Mixophyes balbus by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr




Limnodynastes peronii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Limnodynastes peronii by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

And some more Fungi pictures. Really enjoying photographing macro fungi, think I'll do a fair bit of this if I can. 



Omphalotus nidiformis by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Hygrocybe lewellinae by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Orange Fungi_007 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Boletes sp. by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Textured Fungi_003 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr



Orange Fungi_007 by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr

Anyway just thought I'd share a few pics. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Bushman (Mar 25, 2013)

Superb photography Stephen! Your work is some of the best that I've seen. 8)
Some of those photographs are perfect in my opinion and would be great for field guides and herp books alike.
My favourites are the _Crinia signifera_ (which is also a beautiful specimen) and the _Mixophyes balbus_.
There is something very appealing about taking such a low view-point. I can imagine that you're lying on the ground in most of those shots.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Mar 25, 2013)

That Green Fungi is awesome! Great work.


----------



## jordanmulder (Mar 28, 2013)

Awesome photographs as always!


----------

